
Many Students Around the World Can’t Read or Add, World Bank Says - stablemap
https://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2017/09/26/many-students-around-the-world-cant-read-or-add-world-bank-says/
======
moretai
So is the world just a top that's about to stop spinning? I mean we are
probably the most educated group of humans in history, yet it still feels like
we're just playing make believe and we aren't doing shit with our jobs.
Besides people building buildings, catching criminals, and putting out fires,
are any of us actually contributing anything to the world or are we just
laundering money around from one person to the next? It feels like we're just
really good marketers is all.

------
downrightmike
Neither can my HR department.

